# 8.9 Magnitude Earthquake hits Japan, Hawaii under Tsunami Warning



## onarock (Mar 10, 2011)

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center just issued a Warning!! Scheduled to hit Hawaii at 2:58am Hawaii Time.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 10, 2011)

Is this for sure? or is it a maybe maybe not type of thing? all of the islands or just some?


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

All Hawaiian Islands but it will hit the Big Island first... Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds serious, Paul.


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

Hilo Airport closed. All Department of Transportations employees on alert and All Department of Transportation Vehicles to Higher ground.... Right now the Tsunami Siren's are going off in my area. The Police are mobilizing to our local Community Center. Wish us luck


----------



## Skyler Nell (Mar 11, 2011)

praying for you guys. Hope the waves get super tiny before they hit!


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

onarock said:


> Hilo Airport closed. All Department of Transportations employees on alert and All Department of Transportation Vehicles to Higher ground.... Right now the Tsunami Siren's are going off in my area. The Police are mobilizing to our local Community Center. Wish us luck



Our siren's haven't gone off! They call my office every month and still have failed to have it fixed. Be safe!!!



uilani104 said:


> All Hawaiian Islands but it will hit the Big Island first... Be safe everyone!!!



I got it mixed up..Island of Kaua'i will be first


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

Uilani, are you mauka?



uilani104 said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Hilo Airport closed. All Department of Transportations employees on alert and All Department of Transportation Vehicles to Higher ground.... Right now the Tsunami Siren's are going off in my area. The Police are mobilizing to our local Community Center. Wish us luck
> ...


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yup...are you?


onarock said:


> Uilani, are you mauka?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

No, but I think I'm good. Really close to the ocean, but up about 50ft on a cliff in Haiku. Here is a pic out the front door. I think I'm safe








uilani104 said:


> Yup...are you?
> 
> 
> onarock said:
> ...


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

we just had an earthquake here....it was measured at 4.6 magnitude

I'm about 10 minutes from the beach not too far up mauka. Definitely not in a tsunami zone!


onarock said:


> No, but I think I'm good. Really close to the ocean, but up about 50ft on a cliff in Haiku. Here is a pic out the front door. I think I'm safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

Now we just had a 4.6 earthquake on the Big Island... I think the Mayan calendar is broken


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

I sure felt it!


onarock said:


> Now we just had a 4.6 earthquake on the Big Island... I think the Mayan calendar is broken


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

The new member Deaf Paul lives on the canal in Hawaii Kai.... not good!


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

aww I hope he moves to high ground!! My grandma(Keaukaha) and my brother(Kailua-Kona) and his family evacuated. 



onarock said:


> The new member Deaf Paul lives on the canal in Hawaii Kai.... not good!


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats great. Most of my family lives in Waimanalo and Kailua (no word from them) my brother in Kaneohe (evacuated)



uilani104 said:


> aww I hope he moves to high ground!! My grandma(Keaukaha) and my brother(Kailua-Kona) and his family evacuated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Mar 11, 2011)

onarock said:


> Thats great. Most of my family lives in Waimanalo and Kailua (no word from them) my brother in Kaneohe (evacuated)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Mar 11, 2011)

as of 6:30 est hawaii has no power or phones tsunami about 1 hour out


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 11, 2011)

I am thinking of you all please check in when you can. I am so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy crap!! I hope you guys are all ok!! I am so worried. My whole family is glued to the TV. Mel and Paul and everyone else I hope you and your families are safe!! We are thinking about you!!


----------



## Angi (Mar 11, 2011)

Wishing all in Hawaii well and praying for you. And please let us know how you are as soon as you are able.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2011)

Let's not forget all our members in Japan where this all started. I hope all our members and their loved ones are safe.

I dislike every time I hear about some weather troubles or even major accidents, fires, shootings, whatever because with each site or forum you belong to, you add that many more folks to your base of people you know (and often learn to care a great deal about) and it gets so there is always somebody you know who may be in danger. It just makes the whole world so much smaller.


----------



## Isa (Mar 11, 2011)

Horrible feeling to wake up to terrible world news. Everyone that is touched by this horrible disaster are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2011)

our entire West coast on watch, I have a cousin in Hawaii, and New Zealand... they are all watching and waiting.. 
and friends in japan.. Sister has done Exchange students.. no news yet...


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are some pics from Japan....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so worried about you west coasters, it is all I have been thinking about.

Thanks for all the info Onarock, Hope you are safe.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan's Prime Minister-- during the shaking...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2011)

Geez Louise! I guess I'd better climb out of my cave and turn on the TV. This is awful! I surely hope everyone is ok.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Marty333 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so sad and scary. You never think anything like this is going to happen until it hits you expectingly. I'm praying for every one who is in danger. Lets hope we can get help over there quick


----------



## onarock (Mar 11, 2011)

Maui got hit the hardest, but as far as I know all is well. I think it will take a day or two to get things back to normal. Thanks everybody for the concern. Aloha


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Mar 11, 2011)

Man, Cory was just recently in Japan... Did this earthquake effect the whole country?? Or parts of it??? California is just as vulnerable.. were on the ring of fire..


----------



## Balboa (Mar 11, 2011)

The wife and I been thinking about you and your family Paul, glad to hear all is well. 

Guess we know why momma leopard stopped eh?

This gives us a little vision of what's to come. I live in an earthquake zone near water as well, (and volcanoes). I'm not sure you could ever be prepared enough for that.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Balboa said:


> The wife and I been thinking about you and your family Paul, glad to hear all is well.
> 
> Guess we know why momma leopard stopped eh?
> 
> This gives us a little vision of what's to come. I live in an earthquake zone near water as well, (and volcanoes). I'm not sure you could ever be prepared enough for that.


Me too Paul, I fiqured you were maybe surfing, , just kidding, glad all is well....Greg.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow those pictures are devastating...unbelievable 
I'm glad our forum members are safe.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 11, 2011)

Mel has checked in yet I am worried about her (uilani104)!!! My boss is vacationing there in Hawaii, she arrived there yesterday morning. We got word that she and her husband were evacuated from their hotel and taken inland. Have not heard from her since. We are worried sick. I have sent her a text message. UGH!


----------



## Angi (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you are okay Onarock. I hope we hear from our other Hawian members soon. Remember the young girl that was a tort keeper. I can't remember her name. I think she was 13 or 14 has anyone heard from her? San Diego is fine. I don't even think the beach was evacuated.


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry Mary Anne meant to check in earlier, everyone is okay  
Hope your boss is okay!! Which island is she vacationing on?
thought I'd share what happened in Kailua-Kona...not as bad as Japan but still...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Wh0_yNJhc


Torty Mom said:


> Mel has checked in yet I am worried about her (uilani104)!!! My boss is vacationing there in Hawaii, she arrived there yesterday morning. We got word that she and her husband were evacuated from their hotel and taken inland. Have not heard from her since. We are worried sick. I have sent her a text message. UGH!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay Mel, I was worried about you!! Glad you are ok!! Do you need anything? How is your family? No word from my boss Kathie yet. We got one text from her saying they were ok, but nothing more. I hope she can continue her vacation, she is a super sweet lady!


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 12, 2011)

Family is okay, and no I don't need anything...thank you!  Are you near the ocean? I watched CNN and they aired some footage of California. OOh did you hear from your boss yet other than that text message? 


Torty Mom said:


> Yay Mel, I was worried about you!! Glad you are ok!! Do you need anything? How is your family? No word from my boss Kathie yet. We got one text from her saying they were ok, but nothing more. I hope she can continue her vacation, she is a super sweet lady!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 13, 2011)

Mel, yes, I FINALLY heard from her about 9:45 am Saturday. She said they were back into their hotel and she was going to try to resume her vacation. She reassured me that she was fine. She is an awesome lady. 

I am far from the coast about 90 minute drive thru a small mountain range. All is good here! 

Are you folks in Hawaii having anymore quakes? I should check the usgs site.


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy to hear all is good there and that your boss will resume her vacation! NO we haven't had any earthquakes lately...Thank God!! Not a fan of it 



Torty Mom said:


> Mel, yes, I FINALLY heard from her about 9:45 am Saturday. She said they were back into their hotel and she was going to try to resume her vacation. She reassured me that she was fine. She is an awesome lady.
> 
> I am far from the coast about 90 minute drive thru a small mountain range. All is good here!
> 
> Are you folks in Hawaii having anymore quakes? I should check the usgs site.


----------



## Kalina (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't stop thinking about the people of Japan, the images are just heartbreaking...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2011)

Paul: I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to add to your pictures.

GOOGLE was very inventive and was able to put together a site that lets us see the before/after areas of the Japan earthquake. You just move your mouse from right to left:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm


----------

